# Blacking out your teeth?



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

Rather than buying some nasty teeth for my creepy clown costume, 
I was wondering if anyone knows of a good way to make my teeth look rotten.
I saw a youtube video using make-up but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

They make coloring for cake frosting that is black. It should be safe if you can eat it. I have never used it thou.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Go get some teeth coloring stuff like the products from Ben Nye. You paint it on your teeth and it looks wicked disgusting. It'll stay on all night then brush off with a toothbrush. I've used it and its great.


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

goneferal said:


> Go get some teeth coloring stuff like the products from Ben Nye. You paint it on your teeth and it looks wicked disgusting. It'll stay on all night then brush off with a toothbrush. I've used it and its great.


That sounds great. Something that will stay on all night would be great.
Is it okay to drink something once it's on and dry?


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I have tooth blackout and "Tobacco Teeth" which is a nice, nasty shade of yellow brown. Both come in a small glass bottle with a brush in the cap. I paint my teeth with the tobacco teeth and just paint the tips of my teeth with the blackout to look extra nasty and rotten. 

And yes, after it dries, I can drink a few "beverages" without it coming off. 

I simply brush my teeth at the end of the night and it all scrubs off.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Careful with the food coloring idea, unless you want the zombie look for a LONG time! That stuff is designed to dye things permanently. I had black teeth, fingers, lips, etc. for days after whipping up a batch of black frosting. Delicious but deadly.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

The tooth color product like "tobacco teeth" dries and you can drink beverages for the evening no problem.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

The teeth coloring works great. Make sure your teeth are super dry (use paper towel) and wait as long as you can for the stuff to dry (I use a blow dryer) before allowing your lips to go back around your teeth. You can also layer it---I will put the tobacco (or even the gold) tone on..let it dry..then put black on around the edges...scrape some black off so it's greyish...put more tobacco on..it's great. I do suggest you take some with you for touch ups if you are going to a party & will be biting into sandwiches or harder foods. The coloring stays on great if you are drinking, but chips off a bit with biting. It tastes very minty when you put it on and can be a bit difficult to get off, especially around the gum line. Just brush 3 times...LOL. The bottle lasts forever, so it's well worth the investment.

If you want to make your lips and tongue black as well (which looks great, too) then use the black frosting or Wilton paste food coloring.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

If I can find my supply I'll hook you up at $5 a bottle......I'll see what I have.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If you really want to avoid losing the "black teeth" use a straw when you drink stuff.
Having the colored areas bypassed by the blast of liquids will definitely help you avoid getting "healthy teeth" in the middle of the party.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Aug 23, 2012)

You can make a mouth stain very easily using mouthwash and food coloring. Here's a tutorial:


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for the tips y'all.
I heard you can also use black wax..Just may have to re-apply every so often.
And I'm not so sure I wanna drink beer through a straw..LoL!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

With the Mehron paint-on stuff, you can drink regularly & it won't come off. No straw needed.


----------

